# Dog being kept in car-- Animal Control not helping



## lvl (Mar 28, 2009)

This story is disturbing! A family has begun to keep their dog locked in an abandoned car. Animal control has yet to respond... Story HERE


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

I am familiar with CA law in animal cruelty but I did a quick search and found some info. However under penal code 1685 the owners can be charged with animal cruelty. The officers can also be charged with a crime if im not mistaken.

1685. Cruelty to Animals.
Any person who shall willfully or maliciously overdrive, overload, torture, destroy or
kill, or cruelly beat or injure, maim or mutilate, any animal in subjugation or captivity,
whether wild or tame, and whether belonging to himself or to another, or deprive any
such animal of necessary food, drink or shelter; or who shall cause, procure or permit any
such animal to be so overdriven, overloaded, tortured, destroyed or killed, or cruelly
beaten or injured, maimed or mutilated, or deprived of necessary food, drink or shelter; or
who shall willfully set on foot, instigate, engage in, or in any way further any act of
cruelty to any animal, or any act tending to produce such cruelty, shall be guilty of a
felony and shall be punished by imprisonment in the State Penitentiary not exceeding five
(5) years, or by imprisonment in the county jail not exceeding one (1) year, or by a fine
not exceeding Five Hundred Dollars ($500.00). Any officer finding an animal so
maltreated or abused shall cause the same to be taken care of, and the charges therefore
shall be a lien upon such animal, to be collected thereon as upon a pledge or a lien.

http://www.ok.gov/~okag/forms/ogc/anc.pdf


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

It's not in CA, this is taking place in Oklahoma. Why have the police not been contacted about an animal in danger?


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

The above law is Oklahoma


----------

